# Unemployed - entitlements



## MrMarenghi (6 Feb 2009)

So - just to be clear - I lost my job, the contract came to an end.

So, I signed on this week, takes 10 days to process apparently. Is there anything else I can apply for  ? 
Can I get help with my rent ? Rent is 600 a month, somebody told me that they dont give the supplement to people who's rent is above 400, as it's living beyond their means ? The reality is that I wont have 600 a month after this month - so what can I do ???? Also i'm in a lease and before I lost my job I wasn't living beyond my means.

Thanks


----------



## Liamb (6 Feb 2009)

The amount of Rent Allowance depends on where you live, eg I live in Kildare and it is €520 per mounth, in Laois & Westmeath it is €440. It is very hard to get accommodation at these prices


----------



## Liamb (6 Feb 2009)

I should point out this is for a single person living on his own


----------



## MrMarenghi (6 Feb 2009)

But for instance, I live in a house were my rent is 600, I cant make it, i didn't know I was losing my job, they're just gonna say no and I lose my house ? ?

How do I look into this, its with the HSE or social welfare ?


----------



## Liamb (6 Feb 2009)

You show go to local health ctr and meet with the Community Welfare Officer


----------



## Liamb (6 Feb 2009)

I am in a house where the rent is €900 per month and I have been told I have to leave as I will not get rent allowance as the deem it to be to big for my needs and over the rent allowance limet for my area.


----------



## gipimann (6 Feb 2009)

MrMarenghi,

You should call to the Community Welfare Officer at your local health centre.   As you have just lost your job there may be a period of grace given where a higher rent supplement than usual is paid, to allow you time to seek cheaper accommodation or re-negotiate the rent with your landlord.

Liamb,
Is there no possibility of renting other rooms in the house to reduce the rent paid by you?


----------



## Liamb (6 Feb 2009)

gipman,
The house is not in great condition and the land lord is not inclined to upgrade it and also I need to be on my own due to medical condition


----------



## gipimann (6 Feb 2009)

Have you advised the CWO about the medical condition (with supporting evidence from your GP), which requires you to be in accommodation which you could not normally rent based on your income?   If evidence is provided, the CWO may be able to make a case for you (not guaranteed, but worth a try if you haven't already done so).

The other point is that if the house isn't in a great state, it may not be suitable for your needs, based on your medical condition, which could help in a request for Rent Supplement above the stated limits.


----------



## Liamb (6 Feb 2009)

CWO is aware of my condition. I was also in touch with Co Council but they could not offer me anything at present, the person I was speaking too suggested maybe I should go to a hostel???. Also CWO said if you cant get a property in the area to complie with rent allowance that I was free to move out the country wher rents are cheaper, this would be ok if I had a car but I need to be close to public transport. At the way thing are going I will in up on the street


----------

